# Independence Pass june 3rd



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Plan on skiing in the am and floating the fork in the pm. Camp Grizzly
on the pass fri nite.


----------



## Withdrawn 1 (Mar 13, 2004)

yeah!!!  I'm down for that! We've talked before awhile back on the Buzz here. Please send me a PM and I'll send ya my e-mail and phone number. I was thinking about heading up Memorial Day weekend since the pass will be open by then. Kebler is about to open (hopefully) soon although I think it's actually faster to go over Monarch and up through BV.


----------

